
Imgur is being used to create a botnet and DDOS 8Chan - MLR
https://np.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3lw2g6/imgur_is_being_used_to_create_a_botnet_and_ddos/
======
zxcvcxz
Why does there seem to be a media blackout about this? I don't expect to hear
about it on CNN but I can't find a single news article about it from any tech
journalism site. I'm not pro gamer gate or anti gamer gate but the more I sit
back as an idle observer the more I observe what seems to be the anti-gg crowd
doing all the things they blame the pro-gg crowd of. Hacking, Doxing, DDOSing,
being intolerant, bullying.

